# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Симулятор Тракториста   :)

## АВИАТОР

Симулятор Тракториста 
--Всем доброго дня! Вот такое чудо оказывается есть. Если честно - долго смеялся. Представьте себе сообщество трактористов симмеров... Симмеровки в поле, комбайны... Романтика...  
 Ну может кто играет? Расскажите хоть, захватывает?
--Я играл, знаете... чертовски интересно.
--Видел также симулятор эксковаторщика...
--Еще улыбнули : кран симулятор и симулятор мусоровоза 
--Мусоровоз - жесть!
 А никто не знает где можно взять симулятор ассенизаторской машины?
--А тебе зачем? Можно, я думаю, договориться с "пилотом" этой самой машины, на небольшие деньги, чтобы взял тебя в рейс дублером..
--Не, вдруг вонять будет.
--Зато реализьм какой!  не один сим не передаст таких ощущений
--Все эти приколы выпускает Астрагон, чего только там не было и бульдозеры и мусорщики и т.д, жаль что нету симулятора газонокосилки или Гинеколога
 Больше всего нравиться симулятор бомжа.
--Интересно... Если спрашу, на симулятор шахтёра мне тоже ссылку дадут? Или на симулятор авианосца, верталётоносца, самоходной установки, поднятия тел. трубки?  Чего только не придумают... 
Полная версия ==> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

А я бы тоже поиграл.

----------


## SDS

Этот уже "наигрался":nvvccxx:

----------

